# Best trout and redfish blank



## Fowl hooked (Jun 5, 2013)

I am looking to build a 6'6" medium light rod for trout and redfish wading. I want the best and lightest blank made. Anyone know what I should get?


----------



## Fowl hooked (Jun 5, 2013)

A lot of views and no replies. Come on guys I'm new to this. I have only built one rod and don't know blanks too well.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, I'll bite . . .

I like the Mudhole MHX MB782HM. It's good for jigs or small topwater lures. A little underpowered for upper slot reds.

Having said that, I don't know what blank is the "best and lightest" and I don't think there is one ideal blank for both trout and redfish.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

With this group that's like asking how long is a string... Any of the manufacture's top of the line blanks would serve fine. If I was looking for one action for inshore I would probably look at the crankbait actions.

Regards,


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The lightest blank available may not be the best blank for you. Some of the lighter blanks available on the market are very expensive. What price range are you looking at ? Most blank manufacturers offer low to high end models. Knowing your price range helps in deciding what may be the best blank for your type of fishing.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

My favorites are st. Croix sc2&3. I forget the model number but its the crank bait blank. Also the batson rx6 843


----------



## Fowl hooked (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm looking at anywhere between 50 to 80 dollars


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

you can certainly get a good, decent, very fishable blank for that price but you will be far from the lightest and "best" available. The best is also subjective to everyone ideas of what they think is best. I suggest calling Lance directly at Swampland and getting specific recommendations for your application.

PS (disclaimer)... as a member of Laguna Custom Rods, I have access to some of the "best" lightest blanks designed specifically for trout and reds, but they are custom designed, custom engineered, for very specific fishermen customers that simply want a great fishing tool, the best components, custom designed to their needs.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

************ said:


> I'm looking at anywhere between 50 to 80 dollars


 50-80 bucks will not get you the lightest best blank out there..


----------



## Fowl hooked (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. I guess I should have said the best lightest blanks under 100


----------



## TXG (Mar 1, 2013)

Mhx ds822 or the mhx sj843 caught reds and trout on both and they feel great


----------



## stxangler38 (Nov 3, 2012)

Call Lance at swampland I bought 2 blanks from him a bit ago they are 6'6 castaway blanks he built some for a fishing show recently and recommended that blank to me so I ordered some from him and they are awesome best all around wading blank I have ever come across.


----------

